# want to turn my old piano into furniture - ideas?



## Shamus

Although I hate seeing old pcs cut-up, given the condition of what you have you might consider;

#1 Gut everything including the keyboard, either refinish/strip the surface or paint. Add a shelf to hold the TV centered and you have room for speakers/DVD on either side. Maybe add a roll-back door that closes in the center to hide everything when not in use. I'd probably put the center/left/right speakers in the bottom section with a matching mesh covered (speaker material) doors on the left and right for easy access. 

#2 Cut off the top just above the side pcs where the keyboard is so would measure about 32-34" high overall. Buy a piece of marble cut and edged to fit and use it as a table/buffet. Take the top of the piece you cut off and strip/refinish as a desk top.


----------



## wombosi

Thnkns Bro. Those are good ideas.
Leaning towards the first one...


----------



## sixeightten

Couple of years We bought a 100 year old oak piano just cause we thought it looked cool. Years later our daughter started taking piano lessons and we found that the piano had several dead keys and really had no use musically. Somebody suggested turning it into a bar but I'm not really much of a drinker. Ended up turning it into a direct vent fireplace and it turned out great. Removing the innards of the piano proved to be very time consuming but the end result was worth it


----------



## drtbk4ever

Shamus said:


> #1 Gut everything including the keyboard, either refinish/strip the surface or paint. Add a shelf to hold the TV centered and you have room for speakers/DVD on either side. Maybe add a roll-back door that closes in the center to hide everything when not in use. I'd probably put the center/left/right speakers in the bottom section with a matching mesh covered (speaker material) doors on the left and right for easy access.


I think that would look fantastic. I can see nice flat screen TV sitting on that shelf. I wonder how big a TV would fit in that opening?

I'm going to mention this to my sister who has an old piano sitting in her living room.


----------



## joanna21

turn it into a cool jukebox, use the keys to chose the track of your choice, incorporate a screen for the videos to the music too


----------



## DangerMouse

gut the insides, take to recycle yard, get $$$ for the brass/copper/steel, use $$$$ to go buy a large fishtank close to the size of the top opening. remove keys and make a storage area for food, cleaning supplies, etc. that closes up. or perhaps a smaller tank with shelves on either side?

DM


----------



## II Weeks

Flat screen sounds good but save as much as that stuff in that background as possible. Install some low watt lights under the top, paint it high gloss black . . .

how about a bar? Three glass shelves including one over the keys. gut the bottom half for a kegorator and a fridge. Lights, paint it black . . .

even with this hangover, my minds still on booze


----------



## TcMiGuy

*Here's what I'd do*

You can see more at ***link removed***


----------



## mjs

got a old piano for free. we were going to get parts. people showed up and took it too the apt. to old to restore and no money. starr piano company. cabinet grand HEAVY frist one i have done. i am takeing the metal out. this is a big pain. took out all the pins on top that hold wires. metal will not come with them in. removeing the (key stand) what i call it. that is suspost to let the metal come out . and make what i am not sure.


----------



## brokentop

*Piano Bar*

This is our PIANO BAR, took an old 1896 piano, gutted it and here is what it looks like...the best thing is when you close it up it still looks like a piano. When you lift the piano key cover you have room for shot glasses and stir sticks


----------



## oh'mike

Very clever ideas--all of them! And fine craftsmanship ,too.


----------



## tcleve4911

I like the "repurposing"
Nice job and thanks for posting


----------



## mjs

Good idea for it. Looks kool


----------



## sixeightten

Fireplace done in 2003


----------



## loneframer

Forward video to 7:30:thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMLGiETbh8M


----------



## ink

I like this one, too. Still looks like a piano when closed up.


----------



## brokentop

*Our newest Piano Bar Cabinet*

This was a 1906 Hobart M. Cable piano that was re-purposed into a Piano bar Cabinet.


----------

